# Home made Apple Pie FoamHeart style



## tropics (Oct 15, 2015)

Had to try making a pie with home made dough,I always used the store bought one. Kevin was kind enough to share some of his many skills,and posted the recipe and how to do.

No pics of the kitchen mess LOL

But here they are I made 2 













100_2967.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 15, 2015






Use 9 Honey crisp that had a lot of spots so they are not full













100_2970.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 15, 2015


















100_2971.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 15, 2015






Thanks for looking,I have to take another pic of the cut pie

Richie

Foam Thank You again http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/235484/first-of-fall-fresh-apple-pie-foamheart


----------



## hardcookin (Oct 15, 2015)

Pies look awesome! I usually am smoking a pie once a week, but use Pillsbury pie crusts.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey they look pretty but are they good?   LOL

I think I should get a slice .... you got any ice cream?

I see the whole in the middle, did you mother use a pie "Black bird"? Those pie vents are pretty cool and highly collectible.

I don't know I mentioned this, I cheat........ you can stick a fork tine or a toothpick thru a vent slit and check the apple slices for firmness, but I bet you knew that.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2015)

Now I thought of that apple pie and my mouth is watering....... Curse you Richie!! LOL


----------



## tropics (Oct 16, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Hey they look pretty but are they good?   LOL
> 
> I think I should get a slice .... you got any ice cream?
> 
> ...


I gave the second pie to my neighbor she said it was the best they ever had,Yes I did use a SS pin to check the Apples.

Have a slice Wish I had time to make that caramel sauce













100_2978.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 16, 2015


















100_2979.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 16, 2015






Kevin Thanks again

Richie


----------



## foamheart (Oct 16, 2015)

tropics said:


> I gave the second pie to my neighbor she said it was the best they ever had,Yes I did use a SS pin to check the Apples.
> 
> Have a slice Wish I had time to make that caramel sauce
> 
> ...


Looks delicious, and the sauce.... it literally only takes minutes.

If you use a dryer apple than a honey crisp you'll not see so much juice. I know folks who mix the types of apples for different  apple taste and textures. Me, I currently like those honey crisp.

And you were worried.... now you can make meat pies, and  other fruits. it also makes good fried pies to take fishing .....


----------



## driedstick (Oct 16, 2015)

Dang it Tropics that looks great!!! Big piece of that for my breakfast would have been great as I sit here with a lonely cup of coffee LOL 

Great job 

DS


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 16, 2015)

Now that's a beautiful piece of work!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 16, 2015)

driedstick said:


> Dang it Tropics that looks great!!! Big piece of that for my breakfast would have been great as I sit here with a lonely cup of coffee LOL
> 
> Great job
> 
> DS


Ya know, I am sitting here with just a cup of coffee for lunch and I had not thought of anything else till you just had to bring it up....... Doh!

<Chuckles>

A piece a pie would be awesome!


----------



## driedstick (Oct 16, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Ya know, I am sitting here with just a cup of coffee for lunch and I had not thought of anything else till you just had to bring it up....... Doh!
> 
> <Chuckles>
> 
> A piece a pie would be awesome!


Coffee at noon 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






!!!! on the start of a weekend!!! you should have a cold in your hand and something in the smoker by now - 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  LOL


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 16, 2015)

Great looking pies Tropic.  Now I need to search out Foams crust recipe.  Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## tropics (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks everyone the pies were delicious,if I could do it you can.Here is the link to the pie crust

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/235484/first-of-fall-fresh-apple-pie-foamheart

Richie


----------



## daveomak (Oct 17, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> > I gave the second pie to my neighbor she said it was the best they ever had,Yes I did use a SS pin to check the Apples.
> ...





Here's another trick to thicken the juices in a pie........

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/shop/items/instant-clearjel-8-oz     Dave


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 17, 2015)

Got a recipe for Jayhawk pie?

Looks great  Kevin!

B


----------



## tropics (Oct 17, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Got a recipe for Jayhawk pie?
> 
> Looks great  Kevin!
> 
> B


Brian Thanks it was as easy as Kevin said to make.Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 17, 2015)

Pies look great but did you actually cook them in the smoker with wood smoke if so what kind of wood did you use?


----------



## tropics (Oct 17, 2015)

HalfSmoked said:


> Pies look great but did you actually cook them in the smoker with wood smoke if so what kind of wood did you use?


No smoker 400* oven


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 18, 2015)

tropics said:


> Thanks everyone the pies were delicious,if I could do it you can.Here is the link to the pie crust
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/235484/first-of-fall-fresh-apple-pie-foamheart
> 
> Richie


Thanks for the link Richie.


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 18, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Here's another trick to thicken the juices in a pie........
> 
> http://www.kingarthurflour.com/shop/items/instant-clearjel-8-oz Dave


Hey Dave,

That is some interesting looking stuff.  I could have used it last weekend for a Cherry cobbler I made from cherries I had frozen this past spring.

First experience freezing cherries.  Won't try again as it seems to break them down and they turn to liquid.  (Not entirely of coarse, but made the cobbler too wet).


----------



## daveomak (Oct 18, 2015)

We freeze cherries and eat them frozen...   like popsicles...


----------



## disco (Oct 18, 2015)

Great looking pie!

Disco


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 18, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> We freeze cherries and eat them frozen... like popsicles...


Never thought of that Dave.  The,  (Quite tart), Cherries that I froze are from a volunteer tree next to the boat shop that I work in.  I have been harvesting them and making cobbler from them when they are in season and fresh for around 8 years.  Finally got a used fridge to put in my GF's barn, this past year, and decided to try freezing them to extend my cobbler season.  I was discouraged to realize that their consistency changed so much from the freezing,  (Or, more likely from the thawing).  They pretty much turned to mush however they did retain their flavor.

Here is a shot of a cobbler made at the peak of the season.













DSC01916_zps500932d2.jpg



__ one eyed jack
__ Oct 18, 2015


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 25, 2015)

I almost missed this Richie....  Sure glad I didn't !   Them sure look tasty...  I could take a slice with a good ol cup of coffee !   Thumbs Up


----------



## tropics (Nov 20, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> I almost missed this Richie.... Sure glad I didn't ! Them sure look tasty... I could take a slice with a good ol cup of coffee !


Justin I am sorry for not replying here,that must have been when my PC crashed.Thanks for the point I appreciate it.Thinking about making another pie,so I had to look it up again.

Richie


----------

